# 

## dawiddur

cześć,
mam do założenia około 2000m2 trawnika. Grunt jest kiepski bo piaszczysty - ziemia klasy VI o ile dobrze pamiętam. Teren jest przygotowany tj. wyrównany, nieco odżywiony wysiewem gorczycy jesienią 16', a obecnie spulchniony. Moim celem nie jest "pole golfowe", a jedynie fajna trawka, która latem podczas okazjonalnych wizyt będzie cieszyć oko (tak wiem, muszę kosić minimalnie raz w tygodniu). Działka znajduje się w centralnej części kraju, a w pobliżu znajdują się wiatraki więc jest dosyć wietrznie. Proszę o Was o podpowiedź jakiej mieszanki traw szukać. Myślałem o mieszankach z koniczyną miniaturową. Systemu nawadniania nie będzie. W okresie wzrostu jestem w stanie codziennie przyjechać i podlać trawnik.

Ktoś, coś???? Ile na m2 i jaka metoda wysiewu?

Ta mieszanka jest bez koniczyny, ale za to nie wymagająca zbyt dużo wody i lubiąca słońce, którego u mnie nie będzie brakować: http://allegro.pl/trawa-barenbrug-wa...765560939.html

----------


## agb

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-i-mieszankach

----------


## Krzysztof333

ma ktoś jakąś odpowiedź? też mam podobne pytanie

----------


## agb

> ma ktoś jakąś odpowiedź? też mam podobne pytanie


Przecież wyżej dałem link do odpowiedzi!

----------


## dawiddur

Trawa zakupiona, grunt przygotowany. Czy wysiew przy obecnej pogodzie będzie bezpieczny? przymrozki rzędu minus 1-3 stopnie nad ranem mogą zaszkodzić kiełkującej trawie? Według mojej pogodynki w telefonie najbliższe 2 tygodnie to głównie przelotne - nie intensywne opady deszczu i temperatury za dnia około 8-12 stopni, w nocy od ok. +3 do -2 stopni. Oczywiście nie w każdy dzień, ale pojedyncze noce takie mogą być. Siać i spokojnie czekać jak urośnie czy jednak ryzyko klapy jest duże i czekać na cieplejsze noce? Pewnie to nic nie zmienia, ale trawa jest dobra jakościowo - z pewnego źródła.

----------


## Elfir

spokojnie siać.
Ale tematy ogrodowe lepiej poruszac w dziale ogrody.

----------


## fotohobby

> Trawa zakupiona, grunt przygotowany. Czy wysiew przy obecnej pogodzie będzie bezpieczny? przymrozki rzędu minus 1-3 stopnie nad ranem mogą zaszkodzić kiełkującej trawie? Według mojej pogodynki w telefonie najbliższe 2 tygodnie to głównie przelotne - nie intensywne opady deszczu i temperatury za dnia około 8-12 stopni, w nocy od ok. +3 do -2 stopni. Oczywiście nie w każdy dzień, ale pojedyncze noce takie mogą być. Siać i spokojnie czekać jak urośnie czy jednak ryzyko klapy jest duże i czekać na cieplejsze noce? Pewnie to nic nie zmienia, ale trawa jest dobra jakościowo - z pewnego źródła.


Kieduś czytałem, na stronie Barenbruga, jak średnia temperatura powietrza, czy właściwie gruntu wpływa na procent nasion z których wschodzi trawa i niektoŕe odmiany słabo sobie radziły przy temp rzędu 10C - tylko około 50% nasion wzeszło

----------


## dawiddur

> Kieduś czytałem, na stronie Barenbruga, jak średnia temperatura powietrza, czy właściwie gruntu wpływa na procent nasion z których wschodzi trawa i niektoŕe odmiany słabo sobie radziły przy temp rzędu 10C - tylko około 50% nasion wzeszło


Barenbrug pisze: Najlepiej wysiewać nasiona w okresie od początku kwietnia do połowy października, kiedy *temperatura gleby wynosi minimum 10°C*. Co wy na to?  Chyba nie mają na myśli "średniej dobowej 10 stopni bo nie pisali by wtedy o wysiewie w już w kwietniu. To co, siać czy czekać??? Za dnia będzie około 9-12 stopni, a w nocy 1-5 z pojedynczymi dniami troszkę poniżej zera...

----------


## fotohobby

MINIMUM.
A optymalnie sporo więcej. Wtedy wzejdzie większy procent nasion i stanie się to szybciej.

Siałem Barenbruga we wrześniu, jak wyglądał po tygodniu, możesz zobaczyć na ostatniej stronie mojego dziennika.
Siałem też ponad dwa tygodnie temu i póki co niewiele się dzieje - coś wychodzi, ale są miejsca, gdzie jeszcze praktycznie nic nie widać.
Raczej czeka mnie dosiewka w maju.

----------


## dawiddur

Wyprowadźcie mnie jeszcze z błędu...
Przed wysiewem trawy (bezpośrednio) wzruszę ziemię. Na takie podłoże wysieję trawę. Czy na tym etapie od razu wałować czy najpierw wzruszyć grabiami i dopiero wałować?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja wysiałem na podrapaną ziemię, znów podrapałem wzdłuż i w poprzek metalowymi ząbkami i przejechałem walcem.

----------


## dawiddur

W związku z faktem, iż jestem założycielem tego wątku, niżej pozwolę sobie zamieścić odrobinę informacji, które mogą się komuś przydać.

Otóż działka, której jestem właścicielem to wieloletni nieużytek rolny do niedawna zarośnięty samosiejką brzozy/ sosny.
Na dobry początek skierowałem zapytania do mniejszych/ większych firm z zapytanie nt. wykarczowania połowy mojej działki, wyrwania karp, rekultywacji ziemi w celu założenia trawnika. Wyceny jakie otrzymałem szybko sprowadziły mnie na ziemie, mianowicie 17-26k było poza moimi możliwościami finansowymi. Cóż...
Poświęcając łącznie:
łącznie około 200 roboczogodzin moich rąk:10h pracy koparki - 800zł;100zł za 5 "łódek ziemi" z prac związanych z przebudową lokalnej drogi;w między czasie 4000zł za kompleksową usługę wykonania przyłącza wody (studzienkę betonową wkopałem sam);900+1200zł za posiadanie gniazdka prądu na pustej działce  :wink:  (opłata przyłączeniowa + koszt skrzynki "odbiorczej")200zł za dwukrotną usługę orki, pracę agregatem uprawowym, glebogryzarką ciągnikową, walcowanie1000zł za nasiona trawy Berenbrug Watersaver

doszedłem do momentu gdy mogę powiedzieć, że działka zaczyna przypominać miejsce, w którym najbliższe lata będę w ramach posiadanego czasu, odpoczywał psychicznie czyli pracował fizycznie  :wink: 

Niżej zamieszczę kilka zdjęć z początku, środka robót i dnia obecnego, a później tj. za kilka tygodni/miesiąc dodam kolejne zdjęcia tego co wyrośnie  :wink: 

*MARZEC 2015*



*ROK 2016*










*TERAŹNIEJSZOŚĆ*

----------


## f.5

Co będziesz robił ze skoszoną trawą z 2000m2 powierzchni ??? Zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego że trochę tego będzie ?
Posiadam działkę 1900m2 na której stoi dom reszta to trawnik teraz tego błędu bym nie popełnił.
Więcej rabat ale bez kory i tak chwast przerosnie przez geowłokninę.

----------


## dawiddur

> Co będziesz robił ze skoszoną trawą z 2000m2 powierzchni ??? Zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego że trochę tego będzie ?


Nie zastanawiałem się, ale miejsca u mnie dostatek. Oprócz ponad kolejnych 2000m2 własnego lasku jest cała łąka za działką... A swoją drogą jaką widzisz alternatywę dla trawnika na działce póki co użytkowanej rekreacyjnie? Więcej lasu nie chcę.

----------


## fotohobby

Wysiałeś już tę trawę ?

----------


## dawiddur

Owszem. Skąd takie pytanie? ... tak, wiem - jest zimno. Prognozy były inne  :wink: 
Wierzę, że kilka dni/ tydzień niskich temperatur nie zniweczą trudu jaki włożyłem w wysianie tej trawy

----------


## fotohobby

A jak dawno temu ? Jestem ciekaw, jaki % nasion wzejdzie.

----------


## dawiddur

Przedział dni 22-25 kwietnia

----------


## dawiddur

Jak w praktyce jest z podlewaniem?? Przy obecnej i najbliższej aurze (temp. 15, w nocy 5-10) konieczne jest codzienne podlewanie? Non stop nasiona powinny mieć mokro? Może co drugi suchy dzień będzie ok? Tak wiem, zależy czy podłoże jest wilgotne... u mnie jest wiecznie sucho (poza dniami deszczowymi :big lol: ) stąd moje pytanie.

----------


## f.5

Po 4 latach posiadania trawnika :
- jaką trawę wysiejesz chyba bez znaczenia bo po pewnym okresie i tak wejdą chwasty nie mówiąc o koniczynie i będzie to wyglądało tak jak u mnie....
- co roku warto zrobic areację/wertykulację na tym moim nieuzytku robiłem tylko raz z racji oszczędności i widac ze miejscami trawa a nawet chwasty nie potrafią się przebic przez to co zostało z koszenia. (filc)
- w tym roku wczoraj dokładnie kosiłem pierwszy raz 900 m2 
- 4 godziny kosiarka największa jaka jest z regulowanym napędem
- urobek ? częsc 500 litrów z koszy wyrzucam za płot mimo ze u nas cywilizacja - nie las jak u Ciebie (tylko czekam aż straż miejska zapuka)
- reszta te 3 worki na samochód i do punktu odbioru

reasumując strata wczorajszych 4 godzin plus czyszczenie kosiarki i jazda z worami plusy nie widzę zadnych.
no to pozdrawiam i wytrwałości życzę
https://youtu.be/2v3WBq-m-B0




> Nie zastanawiałem się, ale miejsca u mnie dostatek. Oprócz ponad kolejnych 2000m2 własnego lasku jest cała łąka za działką... A swoją drogą jaką widzisz alternatywę dla trawnika na działce póki co użytkowanej rekreacyjnie? Więcej lasu nie chcę.


 Jak poznasz alternatywę to mi ją zdradz  :smile:  bo naprawdę znudziło mi sie koszenie a to początek sezonu : chyba się starzeję szybciej niż myślałem.
Działka moja jest bez wjazdu więc jej nie sprzedam , zrobienie ogrodu z prawdziwego zdarzenia do masa kasy w tej chwili pozniej obsługa i tak wydaję śedno co roku jakies 1500 na ogrodnika a platany jeszcze są małe liści masę wiec jak bedziesz miał pomysł to zdradz.

----------


## dawiddur

10-20% nasion wzeszło (maks 1-2cm)! :roll eyes: , wierzę, że większości się uda
Najbliższy tydzień ma być z przelotnymi opadami, a temperatury w ciągu dnia mają oscylować w okolicy 20 stopni. Przez ten tydzień będę na szkoleniu i liczę, że po powrocie mogę w końcu rozejrzeć się za kosiarką :big lol: . Co polecacie na taki areał???

----------


## fotohobby

Jakieś Al-Ko z napędem. 1200 zł  musisz wydać....

----------


## dawiddur

Stan obecny (wysiew 22-25 kwietnia), zdjęcia niżej 18.05.2017:

----------


## dawiddur

Stan obecny (wysiew 22-25 kwietnia), zdjęcia niżej 18.05.2017:
(Na zdjęciach dobrze widać granice rzadszej i gęściejszej trawy - jest to efekt eksperymentowania z siewnikiem) - mam nadzieje, że to się uda poprawić poprzez dosiew.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Zdecydowanie taka która nie wymarza .... Jak patrze i widzę co zostało po zimie... szkoda gadać ...

----------


## surgi22

> Zdecydowanie taka która nie wymarza .... Jak patrze i widzę co zostało po zimie... szkoda gadać ...


O czym Ty kolego piszesz ??? Nie pal tyle w kominku !!!   Kolega dawiddur wysiewał w kwietniu 2017, jaka zima  :jaw drop:   :bash:  :bash: 
PS. jeszcze jeden dowód szkodliwości palenia w kominkach - szkodzi na zdolność czytania ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## f.5

> Zdecydowanie taka która nie wymarza .... Jak patrze i widzę co zostało po zimie... szkoda gadać ...





> O czym Ty kolego piszesz ??? Nie pal tyle w kominku !!!   Kolega dawiddur wysiewał w kwietniu 2017, jaka zima  
> PS. jeszcze jeden dowód szkodliwości palenia w kominkach - szkodzi na zdolność czytania ze zrozumieniem.


Kolega Darek patrzy w przyszłość i sugeruje trawę która za rok nie wymarznie - tak to zinterpretowałem.
Ale ja też mogę mieć problemy z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem , jednak mój trawnik też czuje tą zimę dlatego jak co rok wertykulacja areacja i nawóz z Yary

----------


## surgi22

Najwidoczniej masz rację w sprawie czytania ze zrozumieniem- wg mnie czas przyszły od słowa zostać to zostanie, a nie zostało ( czas przeszły ) , ale co ja tam wiem., nawet kominka nie mam  :cool:

----------


## f.5

> Najwidoczniej masz rację w sprawie czytania ze zrozumieniem- wg mnie czas przyszły od słowa zostać to zostanie, a nie zostało ( czas przeszły )


 Czepiasz się nadmiernie po roku wrócimy do tematu wysiewu i post ten nabierze wartości.




> nawet kominka nie mam


Na mnie nie licz w tym miesiącu dofinansowałem już schronisko dla piesków w Gliwicach.

----------


## dawiddur

...ale o czym Wy do diabła?! Trawy przybywa z każdym dniem, niestety troszkę zaniedbałem podlewanie, ale jak mogę to naprawiam ten temat. W mojej ocenie w chwili obecnej co najmniej 3/4 nasion wzeszło. Niestety mimo wysiewu siewnikiem pokrycie nie jest równomierne. Dosiew i regularne koszenie tego co już rośnie pomoże?

----------


## surgi22

> Czepiasz się nadmiernie po roku wrócimy do tematu wysiewu i post ten nabierze wartości.
> 
> 
> Na mnie nie licz w tym miesiącu dofinansowałem już schronisko dla piesków w Gliwicach.


O następny wróżbita nam na forum się objawił  :yes: 
Ps. ja wolę koty ( mądrzejsze i mniej chałaśliwe ).

----------


## surgi22

> ...ale o czym Wy do diabła?! Trawy przybywa z każdym dniem, niestety troszkę zaniedbałem podlewanie, ale jak mogę to naprawiam ten temat. W mojej ocenie w chwili obecnej co najmniej 3/4 nasion wzeszło. Niestety mimo wysiewu siewnikiem pokrycie nie jest równomierne. Dosiew i regularne koszenie tego co już rośnie pomoże?


Jakby 3/4 nasion wzeszło to miałbyś łan trawy .  Oczywiście że podlewanie, regularne koszenie, nawożenie, dosiewanie  pomoże ale to wymaga czasu . 
Ps, lato zweryfikuje trawnik .

----------


## Elfir

surgi - autor pisał jaką zastosował gęstość siewu, by mieć pewność, że 2/3 nasion dałoby łan?  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Jakbyś droga Elfir przeczytała ze zrozumieniem to byś odkryła że autor napisał iż wydał na trawę BARENBRUG WATERSAVER 1000 PLN - do sprawdzenia np.ceneo - daje to ok. 45 kg nasion ,  zalecane przez producenta 1kg na 40m2 = 1800 m2 ,  autor podawał iż ma ok 2000 m2 ziemi do obsiania . Trudne do zrozumienia ? No chyba nie dla moderatora  :cool:

----------


## dawiddur

Dokładnie to coś pomiędzy 1800, a 2000m2. Nasion faktycznie kupiłem 45kg. 
Na części działki mam "łany", ale perzu  :big grin:  Regularne koszenie "załatwi" ten cholerny perz?

----------


## Sawadi

Perz to chwast, który rozrasta się przez kłącza, koszenie na niego nie działa.

----------


## Elfir

> Jakbyś droga Elfir przeczytała ze zrozumieniem to byś odkryła że autor napisał iż wydał na trawę BARENBRUG WATERSAVER 1000 PLN - do sprawdzenia np.ceneo - daje to ok. 45 kg nasion ,  zalecane przez producenta 1kg na 40m2 = 1800 m2 ,  autor podawał iż ma ok 2000 m2 ziemi do obsiania . Trudne do zrozumienia ? No chyba nie dla moderatora


Czyli opisywany "łan trawy" dałoby skiełkowanie 100 % normy siewu  a nie 3/4. 
Na dodatek autor posiał mniej niż powinien na te 2000 m2. 
Bo powinien posiać 50 kg. 
Natomiast 3/4 z 45 kg to 33,75 kg. 

Nie wiem jak chcesz uzyskać łan siejąc dawkę 33 kg zamiast 50 kg.

----------


## Sawadi

Dlaczego o trawniku w tym dziale? Pytam poważnie, bo chce się dopytać o swój trawnik. Zakładać tutaj czy na ogrodach?

----------


## surgi22

> Czyli opisywany "łan trawy" dałoby skiełkowanie 100 % normy siewu  a nie 3/4. 
> Na dodatek autor posiał mniej niż powinien na te 2000 m2. 
> Bo powinien posiać 50 kg. 
> Natomiast 3/4 z 45 kg to 33,75 kg. 
> 
> Nie wiem jak chcesz uzyskać łan siejąc dawkę 33 kg zamiast 50 kg.


To ze jesteś moderatorem Elfir nie upoważnia Cię do zaklamywania rzeczywistosci. Kolega wyraźnie napisał ze ma coś pomiedzy 1800 a 2000m ( skąd masz wiedzę ze to jest 2000m2 ??). Ponadto wyraźnie napisał ze wysiał 45kg nasion . Skąd Twoje 33kg?..? Chyba nie chcesz powiedzieć ze wg ciebie 100% wysianego ziarna wzejdzie. Gdyby tak było to producent zalecałby nie 1kg na 35-40m2 tylko na np. 60 czy więcej. 
Ps. Twoja Twojsza nie jest Twojsza niż moja mojsza.

----------


## Elfir

Ty tak napisałeś.
Ty napisałeś, że po 3/4 wysianych nasion powinien mieć łan.
A 3/4 z 45 kg to właśnie 33 kg.

----------


## Elfir

> Dlaczego o trawniku w tym dziale? Pytam poważnie, bo chce się dopytać o swój trawnik. Zakładać tutaj czy na ogrodach?


Tak gdzie chcesz by odpisał ci ogrodnik czy spece od bruków i ogrodzeń  :big grin:

----------


## grend

> Stan obecny (wysiew 22-25 kwietnia), zdjęcia niżej 18.05.2017:
> (Na zdjęciach dobrze widać granice rzadszej i gęściejszej trawy - jest to efekt eksperymentowania z siewnikiem) - mam nadzieje, że to się uda poprawić poprzez dosiew.


na takim piachu co masz to zapomnij o trawniku. Jestes niezłym optymista - kasa wyrzucona i nic z tego nie będzie. Pewnie jeszcze najdrozszy gatunek trawy... Nikt ci nie napisał że to jest nierealne ??? 
Jak przyjdzie lato i nie będziesz wylewac hektolitrów wody to ten cały "trawnik" bedzie wypalony i bedzie w większej ilości perz - naturalny dla tego siedliska

----------


## surgi22

Elfir błagam to nie boli, pomyśl chwilkę.  Napisałem ze gdyby wzeszlo 3/4 wysianych nasion to miałby łan. Nie napisałem ze zalecam wysiewanie mniej niż zaleca producent. Czy Ty naprawdę uważasz że 100% wysianych nasion trawy wschodzi  :ohmy:  Nie piszemy tu o laboratorium tylko o konkretnej sytuacji. Wbrew temu co twierdzisz kolega wysiał prawidłowa ilość trawy 45kg na ok 1900m2.

----------


## dawiddur

Nie jest źle, choć mogło być lepiej  :wink: 
Za mną już drugie koszenie. Chwastów całe mnóstwo, ale i trawy nie brakuję (no może poza frontową częścią działki i kilkoma małymi plackami  :big lol: )

Sądziłem, że będzie gorzej, tzn. będę kosił z 4 godziny, a rzeczywistość jest taka, że zajmuje mi to ok. 2-3h. Docelowo mam zamiar sobie sprawić traktorek to może uda się zejść do 1h x2 w tygodniu - nie jest źle. Nawozić to już czymś czy jeszcze poczekać?

----------


## grend

Jak tam  dawid uprawa trawy na piachu. Jakies fotki ? Bo raczej coś jeszcze masz bo poprzedni rok to były potoki deszczu

----------

